# UNO game



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I bought UNO game for my new 4G IPod Touch.  The icon is now gone and when I go to ap store it says installed.  How do I get it back?


----------



## jabrennan (Sep 12, 2009)

re-install it when you sync with itunes


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I tried that and it didn't work.  It shows on Itunes but not on my Ipod Touch.  I was playing it yesterday and gone now.  It won't let me reinstall it though because it says "installed".


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm shootin' in the dark here, but did you perhaps buy an iPad-only version?  Did it ever get installed successfully and working on your iPod?


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes I played it the past two days but today no Icon


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Just read it and it says for your Iphone


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

plug your device into your computer, select it in the left pane in itunes, then click the apps tab on the top.  Double-click the Uno app in the list on the left side, and its location on your device will be highlighted on the right side.  You or someone else probably moved it onto an empty page or into a folder.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

When I doubleclick on the icon it does nothing


----------



## sendbeer (Sep 7, 2010)

You might try adding parental controls, add uno to the protected apps then remove it. 

Are you jailbroken?


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't know what jailbroken is?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

If it's checked in the apps list, but double-clicking it doesn't highlight it's location on the springboard organizer (on the right), try unchecking it and hitting apply.  That should uninstall it.  Then check it again, and hit apply again.

If none of this works, you're going to have to restore your device.


----------

